# Font?



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 17, 2010)

Does anybody know what font was used in this (below) picture? 







Thanks!


----------



## Inunah (Jan 17, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Does anybody know what font was used in this (below) picture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that impact? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks like the same font used on LOLCat pics, which is Impact.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 17, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even close.

It's Gill Sans Bold


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh.

Thanks!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 17, 2010)

Next time, remember to use WhatTheFont!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Next time, remember to use WhatTheFont!


Wow! I didn't know that site existed!

Thanks! _Again...._


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 17, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, Impact is much thinner.

And also, shouldn't look like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not if it's what I'm seeing here anyway.


----------

